# Wacker N GP3800 Will NOT IDLE



## azteca (Feb 9, 2015)

My gen has been running great when used for the first year. After sitting for one year without starting i went to fire it up and it will not idle. I did move it and it tipped over on me and did notice some oil in the foam filter bottom. 
With the choke on it runs but drops down like it is going to die, runs again up`and down. What can it be. There is `ñeanty of gas even thou it shows its empty on the gauge on top.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi Azteca,

How old is the gas? If a year, you've probably got gummed up carburetor.

Drain out all the old gas to start with. If there is a float bowl take it off and see what it looks like.


----------



## azteca (Feb 9, 2015)

I treated the gas with a 2 year stabilizer. So it should work, my stored vehicles are also treated with the 2 year stabilizer and they start up and run great. 
The float works and looks clean, no problem.
I put the choke on and start it a few times before it runs on it's own. But up and down. If I push the choke in it dies completely.


----------



## aandpdan (Oct 8, 2012)

Stabilizer or not, your gas is bad and has gummed up the carburetor.


----------



## azteca (Feb 9, 2015)

aandpdan said:


> Stabilizer or not, your gas is bad and has gummed up the carburetor.


 Unplugged green wire and it runs great no issues. There are two green wires one with white strip and the other without. I unplugged the one without and it runs great. 
What is that green wire for?
Thanks


----------

